# cost at sheff care newbie please help !!



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wondered if anyone can tell me how much the whole cost of egg sharing at sheff care is please as I am a little confussed after reading the info pack.

Thank you 
Kody xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Kody and welcome

Just thought that I'd say hello... couple of threads that might help you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0 - Egg share basics

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192720.0 - Yorkshire Girls thread

Sorry I can't help with specific costs...you'll probably have to pay for screening costs, drugs and cycle and then if ICSI is required that also.

Hopefully someone else will know more shortly


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you Beachgirl for your reply will have a look at the threads you have posted

Thanks again 
Kody
xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,
Am not sure how much I can help but....!! I am egg sharing at Care Northampton and the total cost for me as I am also receiving donor sperm is £1500.

If I can help please let me know

Loubi


----------

